# sony dsc-s40 digital camera problem



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2006)

i had posted this thread in the mobile monster section by mistake  
so plz mods could u delete it from there 


Sorry for the mistake


my problem is that my little bro fiddled around with my camera and now when i take pictures it takes a long time it first says capturing then it says processing then it says saving it takes 2-3 secs for a picture and if i shake the camera even a little bit during these 2-3 secs the pic becomes hazy(blurred)
previously it didnt take more than half a second & the pics never beame hazy(blurred)
could someone please help me 
what do i have to change in the settings
i use a128 mb memory stick
plz help


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (May 30, 2006)

try using auto mode .........he must have changed it to manual mode..


----------



## janitha (May 30, 2006)

NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> try using auto mode .........he must have changed it to manual mode..



Most probably the shutter speed setting might have been changed to longer time (called B setting in older generation/film cameras). So either change all the settings to default if possible or else set everything to Auto by referring the camera manual.


----------

